# Hello



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello there! I’m Afterhours and it’s a pleasure to meet all of you. Years ago, I made the big mistake of getting the old lady pregnant therefore declining my ability to collect and enjoy microskiffs. Hopefully I can get back into the groove again with you guys. BTW, I’m looking for a new rig. Criteria: drafts less than 2”, will run in 3” and has to be able to carry myself and 12 kids. Good day 😎


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Chittum?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you again......


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

No, in all honesty, life gets in the way sometimes. I’m happy to report that the northern lagoon will officially be my backyard come next week. Time to get tuned back up and find another micro to slime. Good to chat again Tide 👍


----------

